
Graphene-based sieve turns seawater into drinking water - inovica
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-39482342
======
thinkling
Seems like the duplicate detection code needs an upgrade. But OP, this has
been in the top 3 for hours.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14027546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14027546)

